# Malinois



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, that's impressive. Is it normal for one her age to work that well already?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow, I'm impressed! Good girl Caira. Hard to believe she's doing that so young, born a star


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She has an amazing drive and the only way to possibly tire her out is to work with her every day. Malinois are very different from goldens.. you'd have to meet one to really understand the drive. It's insane. I can take her on a 4-5 mile bike ride up and down hills and she is still running in circles when we get home. The other day I didn't get to work with her and she was in the kennel for quite a while, and when I took her outside she did quite literally 78 large laps (think half a football field) before I stopped her.

So, to answer your question... I work with her every day, multiple times per day, so while I am very proud of her progress, it is kind of expected.

I recently read an article about why the public should not own malinois and I have to agree with most of the points. They are bred for some extreme work and the average family simply should not own one. They often end up in shelters because people had no clue what they were getting and they destroy the home out of boredom. They can also become aggressive if not socialized properly. Sadly, too many people are getting them since the take down of Bin Laden... Cairo, the dog that assisted the mission was a Mal. My Caira's namesake.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4267115726409&set=vb.1541520136&type=2&theater

That is a video of her a while back, still learning the basics in detection... let me know if you can't see it


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Ashley, don't you work at Sit Means Sit in Austin? I have a friend that goes there.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4267115726409&set=vb.1541520136&type=2&theater
> 
> That is a video of her a while back, still learning the basics in detection... let me know if you can't see it


It says it's currently unavailable


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4267115726409&set=vb.1541520136&type=2&theater
> 
> That is a video of her a while back, still learning the basics in detection... let me know if you can't see it


It didn't work for me :no:


----------



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

The Mals I know are _crazy_, but they make exceptional detection dogs! Good luck with your girl


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I saw the video on FB the other day and was very impressed! The only Malinois I know (in addition to the couple on this board) is one at my dog park. He's a great dog and his owner does well with him. He gets a lot of exercise because his owner is a jogger, but I don't think his owner really understands what he has. His name is Tucker, and he herds and herds and herds. He's taken a liking to my Tucker and chases him around nipping at his heels. I can see where a Mal would be a dog that needs an experiencd owner, and one who is very active! 

And I still think Caira's ears are the best thing ever! She probably picks up radio signals from Europe with them. LOL.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Her ears are awesome. I love when she's sleeping and her ears are still flicking around. She's crazy! I know a lady who got a mal from a police officer that no longer had time for the dog. The dog went from an active life to a very sedentary one. The second day she had him she left him in a kennel while she ran to get some milk. She was gone less than 30 minutes and the dog ate through the plastic in the kennel, through the carpet, through the carpet padding, and had made scratch marks into the concrete when she returned home. Last I heard she was trying to rehome the dog. I wanted to take him (before I got Caira) but he was dog aggressive with male dogs and we couldn't get him to get along with Remy. I hope he is well...


----------

